# Seagull pier



## Pierfish80 (Jul 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard if they are gonna open seagull pier ?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

2024 last I heard


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Ignore any date you hear until it’s actually open. I have a friend at Skanska that told me how far behind schedule they are. I’ll be 32 in a week and I’ll be lucky if I see it back open before I retire from the Navy


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Pierfish80 said:


> Has anyone heard if they are gonna open seagull pier ?


After construction is completed on the tunnel. Probably 2025 or 26 at the earliest.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Bummer


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

Hoping they take into consideration into making it a prime premiere fishing pier


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Great location to do it !


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

J-Hook said:


> Hoping they take into consideration into making it a prime premiere fishing pier


they’re not. They bid fraudulently and don’t know how to complete the job they said they would do. Only thing they are worried about is not losing their asses


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the new pier would be better producing if the new one ran somewhat parallel and closer to about 50 yards off the island and the span itself for better casting access to the structure for sheepshead, flounder, spades, drum, etc. The old pier was okay, but it didn't seem to produce much consistently. It was sort of positioned in a "dead area".


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Fishy Business said:


> I think the new pier would be better producing if the new one ran somewhat parallel and closer to about 50 yards off the island and the span itself for better casting access to the structure for sheepshead, flounder, spades, drum, etc. The old pier was okay, but it didn't seem to produce much consistently. It was sort of positioned in a "dead area".


The pier is still there, just not open. Ther is not going to be a new pier. Never was going to be a new pier. The old pier will reopen after tunnel construction is completed.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I have never fished it..does anyone else have a take on it in relation to what Fishy Business mentioned ?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

pcbtightlines said:


> I have never fished it..does anyone else have a take on it in relation to what Fishy Business mentioned ?


I have no idea. I've fished the pier a lot in the past caught or seen caught everything from tog to triple tail


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

Benji said:


> The pier is still there, just not open. Ther is not going to be a new pier. Never was going to be a new pier. The old pier will reopen after tunnel construction is completed.


I stand corrected. I was under the impression the pier would have to be demo'd to accommodate the tunnel expansion.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Benji said:


> The pier is still there, just not open. Ther is not going to be a new pier. Never was going to be a new pier. The old pier will reopen after tunnel construction is completed.


They use the word "renovated" as it pertains to the existing pier. So not a brand new pier as said but maybe a facelift etc.


----------

